# Free LiveType Effects and Templates



## MacDaddy

Hey guys,
Thought I would let you know about a new page addition over at emotionDV.com for Free extra's. One of our members creates lots of Effects and Templates that I am hosting for free download.

They can be found here:
http://extras.emotiondv.com


----------



## wonderings

Thanks MacDaddy, I cant wait to get home and give these a try!


----------



## MacDaddy

Check back later as well, he just informed me that he has uploaded a few more to the FTP for me to add, so I am going to do that when I get home tonight!

K


----------



## ArtistSeries

Thanks for the link -


----------



## MacDaddy

Glad you guys enjoy!

2 more added this morning:
Kryptonite and Hit The Deck


----------



## ArtistSeries

MacDaddy - great templates. emotionDV is good.

I do have one small suggestion for those that may want to try them out. 
Not everyone will know where to place them.

Library > Application Support > LiveType > Templates
or
Library > Application Support > LiveType > Effects
I would also recommend making a folder in there name emotionDV just so the we know where the effects/templates came from.


----------



## MacDaddy

as emotionDV is only hosting the files, I opted not to put the folders in. 
Most of the stuff up there was created by one of our members, Lou. I am sure he would not mind if I did that, will have to talk to him about it and see!

I have been meaning to put instructions up there as well, just been busy!


----------



## ArtistSeries

Sorry in not being clear enough. 
I would recommend creating a emotionDV folder where you would place the files.
Library > Application Support > LiveType > Effects > emotionDV


----------



## MMMMMike

Sorry to reopen such an old thread, but these templates and effects are great.
Has anyone else got a link to other FREE Livetype templates or effects?

Thanks,
Mike


----------

